

Ask HN: Review my Twitter recommendation engine - jqueryin

Mofollow<p>http://www.mofollow.com<p>This is my official public launch, just for you guys on HN. I have been developing this bad boy long before Twitter announced their user recommendation service but I've been hesitant to go public. There's a couple reasons behind my wariness:<p>1. It's currently only running on two linodes.<p>2. I wanted to ensure I had my MongoDB session handler working properly for scale out. If you notice any problems regarding sessions, please comment to let me know. I just enabled round-robin DNS and I had to fix a few hiccups along the way.<p>3. The number of API calls made to Twitter to generate a request is quite high, it's along the lines of ~105 requests if you have over 100 friends.  Due to the sheer amount of data and handshakes being transferred, I was wary of both my bandwidth and the server load.<p>Oh well, here we go.  It is quite likely you guys could get my servers to a crawl.  If anybody is going to stress test my server, I would prefer if it's my fellow hackers to give appropriate feedback (and snarky comments) before I go entirely public with this thing.<p>I do plan on some form of integration with the new twitter recommendation API calls as well in the near future, but for now this is my completely custom version.<p>As a side note: I would appreciate it if you didn't tweet or blog about this as the site hasn't been stress tested and I'm just looking for some preliminary feedback.<p><i></i>I enjoy any and all comments and criticism.<i></i>
======
jqueryin
I just noticed from my access logs that some of you are viewing from a mobile
phone. Let me know how that goes, I haven't gotten to the point of creating my
mobile subdomain yet.

